# Darwin & The Naked Apes / Children of Evolution



## tellville (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone seen this video? What do you think? Darwinian Evolution seems to be more and more turning into a religion. Darwin is getting closer every year to being elevated to some sort of godhood. Also, the video was made in an attempt to promote changing the Feast of the Ascension to Darwin Day in Germany. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbIa9fZuTFA"]YouTube - Darwin & The Naked Apes / Children of Evolution[/ame]

*Note: Near the beginning there is an almost naked man, not totally, but close. It's not done in a sexual way or anything (kind of like the nature channel. Moderators, if you think this video needs to go I understand - I just thought it was valuable in seeing where are culture is going).


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it bad that I thought it was hilarious?


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 25, 2009)

tellville said:


> Anyone seen this video? What do you think?
> I think it is sad and disgusting
> 
> Darwinian Evolution seems to be more and more turning into a religion. Darwin is getting closer every year to being elevated to some sort of godhood.
> ...


I'm afraid it is heading in the wrong direction


----------



## tellville (Feb 25, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Is it bad that I thought it was hilarious?



Nope. Actually, I found it really funny but at the same time really sad. Catchy tune too as far as that goes.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 26, 2009)

Ben Stein's _EXPELLED: No Intelligence Allowed_ does a good job exposing Darwinism for the religion it is.


----------

